# New Outback Owners



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Fellow Outbackers,

My husband and I took possession yesterday of our new 29F BHS
fifth wheel. My husband has several years of RV tech experience for several dealers in our area. He has inspected this unit from top to bottom and is extremely pleased with the quality. This is by far the prettiest unit I have ever seen and believe me, I've seen quite a few of them.

We are trying to decide where to go first, either Gatlinburg or the Gulf coast. No matter what destination we decide to take , I know it'll be a great Outbacking experience!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congrats on your new camper!


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

We also purchased the same model. We can't wait for our first trip.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKS and congratulations!

Sounds like you and your husband will be pretty popular here! RV Tech is just what we need here!


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone,

We are almost as excited about this website as we are about our new camper!! I love all of the information and different ideas and suggestions.

We live near Oak Mountain State Park and camp there often. We've become good friends with the campground directors and Don has provided on-site RV service to some of the folks there needing help. He also provides service to a local KOA campground. We love meeting people from all over the country..especially campers...this is a special group of people.

Don has already posted a message with regards to our experience with heavy duty trucks.







But, we now have a Dodge Cummins and my hope is that it will be around for a long time!

We're happy to be on board with the Outback family.. 
God bless,


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Don, old buddie old pal







,

A RV tech and member of Outbackers. What more can you ask for? I love this site.

Glad to have you two aboard. I have only had my Outback for less then a year and I already have my eye on that 29 Fifth Wheel Bunk House.


----------



## shooter (Mar 16, 2004)

Don & Sherlene,
Well I joined you last week by picking up my new 29FBHS as well







, towed like a dream home and now is loaded ready for its first shake down this week. Leaving for Statesville, NC, Wednesday and hopefully will love the use as much as everything Don noticed (I did too!!) during the purchase & review.

Craig


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

Craig,

Congratulations!! I know you'll love yours as much as we love ours.







We've just made 2 trips so far since our purchase on March 13. We took 3 boys - ages 9, 15 & 16 and my husband and I felt we still had plenty of room and privacy.

I couldn't believe how easy this fifth wheel is to pull..needless to say, so far Don has been impressed with how well it handles.

Let us know about your trip..

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## shooter (Mar 16, 2004)

Don & Sherlene,
Trip to NC went off without a single glitch. As noted by nkskjames in another forum I too am having problems getting heat up to the ducts in the 'goose' but still was plenty warm in the rig. We went from 2003 30' dutchman TT to this and the storage and general move-around each other room was as you said one of the best parts, we couldn't get over that nice factor either







.

Don was also correct about the towing, smooth as silk. I even drove home during some of the terrible winds we had here on the east coast Sunday and it just kept on going with a little side wiggle every now and then when a big gust would come across but I could only think how the old TT would have been. Hopefully this unit will continue to amaze us.

Have you all noticed that small issue with the upper area heat? we tried covering the lower vents but still didn't want to move forward much??
Craig


----------

